# ! How to make a computer invisible in wireless network?



## NiemaN (Aug 20, 2005)

hi!

that's the thing!

how to make a computer invisible in wireless network?

who knows?

greetz!
/NiemeN!


----------



## ac7rt (Nov 19, 2005)

I can do this when I access my router at http://192.168.0.1. there is a setting that allows me to disable SSID broadcasting. When this setting is disabled, the connection is not advertised to everyone that may drive by your house.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

For what purpose? If you're talking the access point/router, it's pretty difficult to make it truly invisible. A better course of action is to secure the connection with WPA encryption with a long and random key.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

ac7rt said:


> I can do this when I access my router at http://192.168.0.1. there is a setting that allows me to disable SSID broadcasting. When this setting is disabled, the connection is not advertised to everyone that may drive by your house.


That isn't going to do squat for you. Even if you disable the broadcasting I can still figure it out with several free utilities on the Internet.

Your best bet is to setup security with WPA or WPA2.

You can try to hide a computer on a network but once you start accessing resources on the network it will show up if someone is monitoring the network traffic. You can change the mac address on your nic and try setting it in a promiscious mode. Not all nics have this capability though.


----------



## 09082012 (Nov 21, 2005)

The only way to keep from being seen on a network is by not connecting to one in the first place. However, if your goal is to keep yourself hidden from people outside of your network who might be sniffing your connection, then there are a number of encryptions you can choose from including: WEP (ew), WPA, WPA2, P2PP, etc.


----------



## BMR777 (Apr 27, 2005)

You may be able to make yourself invisible on the network by disabling everything but TCP/IP for the network connection. This way it SHOULD be where they only see an IP but they can't gain access to a computer. Do at your own risk. :tongue: 

BMR777


----------



## Resolution (Sep 17, 2005)

Normally, when you want to segregate computers on the network (keep them from seeing each other), you will have to add them to separate subnets. You would need 2 routers for this. You could also use VLANs for this, which would probably be more suitable if you have the capability.

However, I have a feeling that the original poster had more mischievous intentions in mind. He can correct me if i'm wrong if he ever returns to this thread.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

I think the bigger question here is from what? Do you want to hide from the router, other clients or sniffer software?


----------



## NiemaN (Aug 20, 2005)

hi!

firstly i want to hide from sniffing soft.
but also want to hide some of clients from being seen by other clients.

i wasnt thinking about hiding from router but its interesting as well.

/Niemeen!


----------

